# Good place to buy winter tires?



## Juggernaut92 (Aug 9, 2020)

Hello All,

Am looking to get new winter tires for my 2015 civic. Wanted to know if there are any retailers that are recommended. Best priced place I can come up with at this point is Canadian Tire but am open to more suggestions. 

Also, I live in the GTA if anyone knows a good local place. 

Also, wanted to know as well what is the best time of the year to buy winter tires/when are the best sales happening?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Check facebook marketplace - when people sell their vehicles they end up selling the winter wheels/tires separately and they go cheap because there's far more people trying to sell their used winter tires that won't fit their new vehicle than there are people looking to buy used tires

If you do make sure to check the date stamp on the tires


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Juggernaut92 said:


> Also, wanted to know as well what is the best time of the year to buy winter tires/when are the best sales happening?


Costco can be good and usually have rebates for specific brands when you buy 4 tires.

$130 for Michelin, $120 for Bridgestone right now at Costco.


----------



## Gothenburg83 (Dec 30, 2021)

Juggernaut92 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Am looking to get new winter tires for my 2015 civic. Wanted to know if there are any retailers that are recommended. Best priced place I can come up with at this point is Canadian Tire but am open to more suggestions.
> 
> ...


If like most recent cars the car is fitted with large alloy wheels and low profile tyres it is worth looking into changing to cheapo steel wheels at a lower diameter and get a tyre that matches the diameter of the summer W&T assembly (the tyre is way cheaper.) I have found this saves money in the long run as I tend to keep my cars for a while.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

cainvest said:


> Costco can be good and usually have rebates for specific brands when you buy 4 tires.
> 
> $130 for Michelin, $120 for Bridgestone right now at Costco.


+1
Costco also typically has an annual one day online sale on Michelin tires on Jan 1 (and again sometime in the summer) for 20% off. So if you're looking at Michelin tires that are over $650, it might be better to wait for the Jan 1 sale.
There is an extra charge for installation which is very competitive vs other places IIRC.

Here's also a Redflag deals thread with a summary of the rebates going on. Not applicable to Costco:
*








2022 Winter Tire Rebates - RedFlagDeals.com Forums


Winter Tires rebate: Tires Rebate: Bridgestone | From Sept 15, 2022 to Dec 11, 2022 Get up to $100 mail-in rebate with the purchase of 4 eligible new




forums.redflagdeals.com




*


----------



## afulldeck (Mar 28, 2012)

Take a drive to Niagara falls, NY https://simpletire.com/tire-shops/s/ny/niagara-falls/24-hour-tire-auto-servic/75821


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

afulldeck said:


> Take a drive to Niagara falls, NY https://simpletire.com/tire-shops/s/ny/niagara-falls/24-hour-tire-auto-servic/75821


Have you seen the CAD-USD rate lately 😅 

I doubt the US is a good deal anymore


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I like Costco. My flats or slow leaks get repaired gratis. Costco rotates my tires gratis. The folks at the desk are not on commission.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

My brother works at a large dealership. Apparently the best sellers now are all Chinese makes that I’ve never heard of.


----------



## Juggernaut92 (Aug 9, 2020)

@m3s :I have heard good things about FB martket but disabled my FB account a few years ago lol. Might open one up again to access market place

For all the people mentioning costco, does anyone know if the installation includes taking rims off of a bald tire and then applying it to the new tire and then installing it on the car? Since that is a process I need to do as my rims need to be separated from the worn out winter tires. 

@Gothenburg83 : Yes no special rims for me. Just the regular black steel rims. low profile tires cost a fortune.

@milhouse :Thanks for providing the red flag deals link. Have not visited that site in ages. Also, please see my question above. 

@Money172375 : For sure. Canadian tire has brands like certified and Dynamo which I am sure are Chinese.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Juggernaut92 said:


> For all the people mentioning costco, does anyone know if the installation includes taking rims off of a bald tire and then applying it to the new tire and then installing it on the car? Since that is a process I need to do as my rims need to be separated from the worn out winter tires.


Can't remember what the install costs were but remember them being very reasonable. Just drop in and get a quote.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

cainvest said:


> Can't remember what the install costs were but remember them being very reasonable. Just drop in and get a quote.


I just googled it. It's like $20/tire before tax. 
Couldn't find a statement that said definitively but it would be kind of nuts if they didn't remove your old tires from the rims as part of the $20 installation. Can try just calling them too.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Used tires will be a great deal, off facebook, or a used tire shop.

New, I like costco.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I've gotten tires and steel rims through group buys at a local tire shop using a forum for the model of car.

The one upside of Canadian Tire is they offer a tire warranty. On the flip side, they are the most notoriously incompetent tire installers I have heard of. I have family who had tires destroyed and improperly mounted at Cdn Tire. I guess it depends on the shop but they seem to not emphasize having well-trained or experienced staff.


----------



## Juggernaut92 (Aug 9, 2020)

milhouse said:


> Couldn't find a statement that said definitively but it would be kind of nuts if they didn't remove your old tires from the rims as part of the $20 installation. Can try just calling them too.


Yes I do recall the maintenance fee that is bundled with the tires. If they do separate the rims from the old tires and then apply the new tires to the rims and then install the tires onto my car then that would be worth the installation fee as what i described would usually cost $100 or more. Will call or go in just to be sure. 



andrewf said:


> The one upside of Canadian Tire is they offer a tire warranty. On the flip side, they are the most notoriously incompetent tire installers I have heard of. I have family who had tires destroyed and improperly mounted at Cdn Tire. I guess it depends on the shop but they seem to not emphasize having well-trained or experienced staff.


Isn't the warranty only there if you get it installed by them? Also, I have heard that canadian tire garage is expensive and filled with people who dont know what they are doing lol. Not sure how true it is but I just go to a private mechanic for things like tire swaps.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Juggernaut92 said:


> Isn't the warranty only there if you get it installed by them?


I believe so. One thing about Costco is their tire warranty is top notch. Go two flats over the past two years, one was patched but the second was too close to the previous repair so they had to replace it. Since the exact tire was no longer available they put on two new tires, balanced and installed for only $70.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a Costco battery in my car. Thing has outlived the OEM by far even after a year in storage

One thing nice about Costco is they will honour the membership in the US whereas OEMs won't do anything (often 2 separate companies)

Shopping for insurance lately I almost went with Costco's broker. In hindsight I probably should have


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

I also just bought winters, mounted on rims, off facebook marketplace. I know you can use FB messenger without facebook, not sure if you can access marketplace without facebook.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

I ordered rims and sensors online and got my winter tires at Costco 2 seasons ago. Best deal I could find at the time by far. I know they do winter swap too but I find it easier to jack up one side at a time and swap them myself twice a year, rather than loading it all in the vehicle and unloading later, then going back to get the torque checked. I also mark the positions, so everything gets rotated twice a year in the process. Doesn't take long but I was a mechanic and owned a shop before retiring. Helps that I have the necessary tools. And yes, I always retorque the wheelnuts, usually more than required


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Mechanic said:


> I know they do winter swap too but I find it easier to jack up one side at a time and swap them myself twice a year, rather than loading it all in the vehicle and unloading later, then going back to get the torque checked.


Same here, do my own swap out. I also put a light coat of never-seize on the hub centric part of the hub for steel rims after a quick cleaning of the rust with a brush. Also note that you don't put never-seize on the studs, lugs nuts, etc.


----------



## Gothenburg83 (Dec 30, 2021)

cainvest said:


> Same here, do my own swap out. I also put a light coat of never-seize on the hub centric part of the hub for steel rims after a quick cleaning of the rust with a brush. Also note that you don't put never-seize on the studs, lugs nuts, etc.


I prefer to do the swap myself , it seems less work as you point out. The first time I did the swap my OEM alloy wheels on my current car were a pain to get off. I could remove all studs and kick the sh*t out of the tyre and then take the weight off the jack (gingerly) and the wheel wouldn't budge. I used lashings of copper grease this spring so in a few weeks I'll see if this helps. What a pain, for the record I hate studs and don't get me started on the funky locking wheel stud and adaptors, I think I'll swap them out this autumn before they really cause me a roadside issue one day. Are wheel thefts a thing these day?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I always swap my own. Big time saver over having a shop do it.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Gothenburg83 said:


> The first time I did the swap my OEM alloy wheels on my current car were a pain to get off. I could remove all studs and kick the sh*t out of the tyre and then take the weight off the jack (gingerly) and the wheel wouldn't budge. I used lashings of copper grease this spring so in a few weeks I'll see if this helps.


I too had a tire that was a tough to get loose decades ago and saw the problem when I finally got it removed. That quick cleaning and light never-seize coating hasn't failed me yet, wheel just falls right off with the last nut. 

For those that want to do this you only put a light coating of never-seize on the hub centric ring, not the entre face of the hub.


----------



## spiritwalker2222 (Nov 7, 2017)

I got tires at Costco once. They didn't know what to do when one tire didn't seal. Took some convincing to get them to remove the tire from rim, rotate and put back on. WOW
Would hate to think of the service if they got a tire with a broken belt or something.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

cainvest said:


> I believe so. One thing about Costco is their tire warranty is top notch. Go two flats over the past two years, one was patched but the second was too close to the previous repair so they had to replace it. Since the exact tire was no longer available they put on two new tires, balanced and installed for only $70.


I had the same situation. Costco truly does honour their road hazard warranty. 

I ordered a set of Bridgestone Weather Peak tires from Costco last week. Their out the door price was 25-30 percent less that two other prices I had for the same tires. I routinely get my Costco purchased tires rotated for free as part of the package.

The store showed none in stock, none available. Went home, ordered them on line on 4/10. They shipped to the store on 10/10.

We have been buying tires from Costco locations since they opened their first Canadian store in Burnaby, BC in the mid eighties.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Just checked what Costco has for winter tires

My X-Ice winter tires have enough tread remaining but I fear the rubber is past its prime. I see costco has X-Ice Xi3 that look like mine and a new pattern X-Ice for about the same price

So I looked up the difference and it's kind of funny



> NOTRE-DAME-DE-LA-MERCI, Quebec—When Michelin asked tire dealers and distributors what they wanted in the company's next winter tire, *they said looks were everything.*
> 
> The X-Ice Xi3, which debuted in 2012, was a very good tire—top ranked in its category with 4.5 out of 5 stars on TireRack.com—but *they said it didn't look aggressive enough to sell in the showroom*.


Personally the old X-Ice looks better to me 🤷‍♂️ New ones look like they are designed for people who don't know what a good tread pattern is


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

So costco would cost me $1200 plus tax of about $200

Quick look on FB marketplace and found a set of Xi3 for $400 and install will cost less than taxes on the new tires

I might just grab those as my X-Ice are so old they aren't even Xi3. Date code appears to be 06 which is impressive

Especially because I spend my winters drifting around so I don't even want super grippy tires


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

m3s said:


> Quick look on FB marketplace and found a set of Xi3 for $400 and install will cost less than taxes on the new tires


Used tires are always a gamble unless coming from someone you know. A friend needed a couple of tires quickly so he bought two used off FB or kijiji. He noticed something a little odd after the install and sure enough a few weeks later it got worse ... tire separation was the obvious cause.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

cainvest said:


> Used tires are always a gamble unless coming from someone you know. A friend needed a couple of tires quickly so he bought two used off FB or kijiji. He noticed something a little odd after the install and sure enough a few weeks later it got worse ... tire separation was the obvious cause.


Of course it's a gamble. My current winter tires were bought used in 2014  And they still work just I know they are getting old

The odds are in your favour if you know how to inspect tires and use some intuition based on the person selling. For example I found a set of brand new winter tires allegedly used for 2 seasons during covid. I can probably sell the rims they are on and the tires will cost me about $200-300 so 25% of new tires. And these are Michelin tires not the random brands I see selling for $400 new on FB

Buying a used vehicle is a far bigger gamble. I've always bought used although I can see why most people would get screwed


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Got my X-Ice 3 used off facebook for $400

Guy had the cleanest garage I've ever seen with just a BMW, mountain bikes, and wheels on the same racks I use. We just talked cars for awhile. Not worried about these used tires at all they look brand new and I don't put enough miles to justify $1200 + 200 taxes from Costco

They were already on rims but I swapped them to mine for better fit and the garage ended up taking the rims as payment. So basically 70% off or even better if you needed the rims


----------



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

For new tires, I like Costco. It's almost impossible to beat their service if you ever end up having any problems with the tires.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

m3s said:


> Just checked what Costco has for winter tires
> 
> My X-Ice winter tires have enough tread remaining but I fear the rubber is past its prime. I see costco has X-Ice Xi3 that look like mine and a new pattern X-Ice for about the same price
> 
> ...


There are other options when it comes to winter tires that perform quite well according to Consumer Reports. I am pretty happy with the Hankook tires I got a few years ago. They are more optimized for ice and have minimal tire noise and handle well.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

andrewf said:


> There are other options when it comes to winter tires that perform quite well according to Consumer Reports. I am pretty happy with the Hankook tires I got a few years ago. They are more optimized for ice and have minimal tire noise and handle well.


Yea I don't necessarily want to most aggressive tires either which those tests don't cover. Longevity, road noise, mileage is also important

Michelin often point out that their tires are designed to maintain their grip as the tread wears (not changing compound or sips) Having just taken a set off that lasted far longer than it ever should have I'm impressed. I think most brands can get away with designing them for these "reviewer tests" which don't test longevity etc

My BMW came with Hankooks Ventus V12 and I replaced them with Michelins. I chose to put Michelin Pilot Super Sports on my current car 8 years ago. You pay a lot more for finer details like how they break away smoothly which most people never use (unless in an emergency or on a track/autocross etc)

Hankooks seem to be pretty good value and I would try them again. I see a lot of random chinese brands that I don't think are worth the lower price


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

m3s said:


> Yea I don't necessarily want to most aggressive tires either which those tests don't cover. Longevity, road noise, mileage is also important


CR tests those factors as well.






Tire Ratings & Reviews - Consumer Reports


No one tests tires like we do. Get the latest in-depth ratings, reviews, and pricing so you can find the best tires for your vehicle.




www.consumerreports.org


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

I strongly prefer Blizzaks for winter.
I've had Hankooks, they were excellent.

I've even done the cheapie Canadian Tire Icetraks and they were a HUGE step up from the factory all seasons.

For all seasons/summers, I like Michellins.

As "expensive" as tires are, a full set is cheaper than even a minor car accident. I consider using worn or low quality tires a bad idea. 

"It's really expensive being cheap"


----------



## Juggernaut92 (Aug 9, 2020)

Just an update for all. I went into my local Costco and asked if their tire service fee included with the tires includes taking rims off old tires and then applying them to new tires and putting them onto my car. They said that it does which is nice. 

On the fence about either going to costco and coughing up the $650 for Bridgestone or Michelin tires or going to Canadian tire and picking up some cheaper brand for around $420 and then paying another $100 to have rims taken off the old tires and then applied to the new ones and installed.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Juggernaut92 said:


> Just an update for all. I went into my local Costco and asked if their tire service fee included with the tires includes taking rims off old tires and then applying them to new tires and putting them onto my car. They said that it does which is nice.
> 
> On the fence about either going to costco and coughing up the $650 for Bridgestone or Michelin tires or going to Canadian tire and picking up some cheaper brand for around $420 and then paying another $100 to have rims taken off the old tires and then applied to the new ones and installed.


I would recommend going with brand name tires. Costco generally sells quality stuff

Problem with cheaper brand Canadian Tire stuff is things like longevity. The tire compound might not hold up, grip doesn't hold up as the tires wear etc


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend buying random CT brands. You can subscribe to consumer reports for a month for $10 and you can check reviews for the things you value in tires. You don't need to buy top of the line/premium brand tires--you can see what is on sale and check the reviews for those tires.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

For anyone interested, costco has $120 off 4 Bridgestone blizzak tires Until Nov 20.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

andrewf said:


> I wouldn't recommend buying random CT brands. You can subscribe to consumer reports for a month for $10 and you can check reviews for the things you value in tires. You don't need to buy top of the line/premium brand tires--you can see what is on sale and check the reviews for those tires.


As an aside, I get free unlimited CR access through my local library account. Access at home.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Juggernaut92 said:


> Just an update for all. I went into my local Costco and asked if their tire service fee included with the tires includes taking rims off old tires and then applying them to new tires and putting them onto my car. They said that it does which is nice.
> 
> On the fence about either going to costco and coughing up the $650 for Bridgestone or Michelin tires or going to Canadian tire and picking up some cheaper brand for around $420 and then paying another $100 to have rims taken off the old tires and then applied to the new ones and installed.


So you're asking if you want to save $130 by not buying the high end tires?

Economy brands tend to produce decent product to a price. I have no safety concerns with Canadian Tire. their Ice-Track is much better than typical all-season tires.

The big tire guys spend big money researching compounds and technologies to come up with the best solutions (then they choose the most cost effective stuff for the market).

In my personal experience, Blizzaks are significantly better than the competition. 
The best comparision was Hankooks on a car, and Blizzaks on the minivan.
The minivan would outperform in the winter.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Agreed that there isn't necessarily a safety risk. Some lower price tires may wear faster, or have some other deficiency, like a lot of tire noise. My mom had cheaper winter tires that came with a used car she bought. She absolutely hated how loud they were.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Every tire has a UTQG rating that helps determine wear, temp and traction specs. 






What are UTQG ratings? | Kal Tire


Find out what a UTQG rating is and why UTQG ratings are just one of several ratings to consider when making sure you choose the right tire for your needs.




www.kaltire.com


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

andrewf said:


> My mom had cheaper winter tires that came with a used car she bought. She absolutely hated how loud they were.


Were they studded winter tires? 
Always takes some time to get used to how loud studded tires are but on ice they are really worth it.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> Every tire has a UTQG rating that helps determine wear, temp and traction specs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought winter tires were exempt, did that change?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

cainvest said:


> Were they studded winter tires?
> Always takes some time to get used to how loud studded tires are but on ice they are really worth it.


Studded tires are illegal here.

I've found winter tires to be typically quite a bit noisier, but that's why I have a radio.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> Studded tires are illegal here.
> 
> I've found winter tires to be typically quite a bit noisier, but that's why I have a radio.


I have some Hankooks that are fairly quiet for winter tires. My mother has hearing loss/hearing aids and is sensitive to loud background noise and doesn't like having the radio on for that reason.


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

Word of caution, tires have shelf life. Be sure to check the manufactured date before you buy.
Tire Safety: Expiration Dates – Ag Safety and Health (extension.org)


----------



## Gothenburg83 (Dec 30, 2021)

andrewf said:


> Agreed that there isn't necessarily a safety risk. Some lower price tires may wear faster, or have some other deficiency, like a lot of tire noise. My mom had cheaper winter tires that came with a used car she bought. She absolutely hated how loud they were.


I had some Czech republic winter tires many years ago and they were really noisy. I never had a problem with them in term of grip getting through snow in my all powerful FWD civic lady magnet. No problems (sadly) with wear but on the few occasions I used the highway it was unpleasant. So loud that when going skiing with friends they preferred to volunteer to take their car not mine so I suppose that is nice.


----------



## Juggernaut92 (Aug 9, 2020)

Hello All. Just wanted to give an update. I ended up going with Bridgestone tires from Costco. I was thinking of getting some tires from Canadian Tire but then when I went to the regular mechanic I go to they said they would charge around $200 for taking off my all season tires, taking the rims off my old winter tires and then putting them on the new tires and installing them on the car. The tires plus the labor charge ended up costing as much as buying tires at Costco and getting them to install it so I chose that.

Was pretty happy with my service at Costco. Job was done in an hour and they actually printed out a sheet with helpful tips regarding my car such as it should be checked for alignment as my all season tires had uneven tread.


----------

